# Dajuan!!!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Dajuan Wagner, great game last night! I told ya he was going to be a player in this league!

Awesome game, penetrated the lane, made plays, played ok defense at times, shot the ball really well from inside and out. And he made the Caves a much better basketball team as well. those doubters should reconsider their thinking. Watch out NBA, the possible ROY just starting up his campaign and is making up for lost time!He got the line, got fouled and created points for his team. Probably is the best 1st game by any rookie this season.

I have been on this kid from 2 years now, and there were a ton of doubters around. Well from what we have seen his first game 


Great game by Juanny last night and there will be more where that came from. 

Finally, my avatar will get the respect and attention it deserves..:laugh: 







:yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Dajuan Wagner, great game last night! I told ya he was going to be a player in this league!


Yeah, after one game he proved that he is going to be a great player.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

He played okay last night 17 pts isn't a great game but he was impressive, I have had my doubts about him but after watching some of the game last night I may have to change my mind, it really wasn't the points he scored or anything that impressed me it was his court demeaner he just seemed to act as if he belonged and was someone other teams had better start to worry about, he was confident ,not hesitant at all which surprised me, this kids got incredible ego which'll carry him a long way in the NBA, he has that AI kinda swagger now if he puts the game together consistently watch out. He can flat out score ,his 1st step is as good as advertized the Cavs have got soemthing in Wagner.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*The Messiah*

What a nickname for a kid, so far he looks like he may live up to it.

I thought he was pretty impressive yesterday. He makes his own shot and can get to the rim almost at will. Not to mention he didn't appear to be the gunner that people have said (it is early however). But it was even more impressive when you consider that he hasn't been playing. This was his first professional game and he looked like he was comfortable from the beginning. Too many fouls but he didn't have many turnovers which is normally pretty common with rookies.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Cleveland has a nice team

Z at center
Hill at PF
Miles at SF
Davis at SG
Wagner at PG


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think Cleveland has a nice team
> 
> Z at center
> ...


I don't think that is a very good team, regardless of how good Wagner can be.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> I don't think that is a very good team, regardless of how good Wagner can be.


I'll tell you this, that their potential supercedes the Raptors. BY the way did you see the Alley-oop he caught from Jumaine Jones


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

BEEZ,do you have any link for this play?And generally any good links for photos or,better,videos with De Juan?I'm in England
now and noway to watch NBA so could you tell me guys how does
he look like?Is he really an Iverson style player or what?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> BEEZ,do you have any link for this play?And generally any good links for photos or,better,videos with De Juan?I'm in England
> now and noway to watch NBA so could you tell me guys how does
> he look like?Is he really an Iverson style player or what?


here's a few


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*First game impression*

First, like THE OUTLAW said, he looked very comfortable on the floor for a first pro game... but I guess that should not be too surprising considering his dad is ex-NBA, and he has "played" against a lot of pros through-out his young life... including his own father. We all see that a lot... baseball players who bring their sons in the locker, and the son grows up and is very comfortable around the pros... he's been there/seen that already. Same as like Kobe and his father. Kobe has been around the pro game all his life... it was not all that foreign to him. Dajuan looked at ease on the floor, even while he was not in time with his teammates, or the flow of the game (at first).

On defense, he played hard. He fought through screens, and tried to get to the shooter real hard. He seemed to stay with his man pretty well.

He seemed pretty active dropping off his man to double the post... seems to have decently quick hands.

On offense, one thing he did like second nature, is running off screens himself. On one play there was a pick set for him outside the key that he ran his man off, and then another pick was set for him on the opposite side of the lane, and that completely blocked his defender off... Wagner caught the pass for a sideline "3" in stride, nailed it. He ran it just like Reggie Miller did for how many thousands of times... just picture Reggie running his man through double screens and then popping the "3".... that is just what Wagner did to perfection.

His passing was so-so. I think this is just a matter of getting used to the speed/quickness of pro players. For a first game, this is not a concern.

He did not bring the ball up even once that I recall... Bimbo or Palacio did every time, but his dribbling in traffic was fine.

His overall quickness IS NOT AI like. He is NOT as quick... no way. Bobby Jackson is quick, and Jackson was often able to jump in front of Wagner and cut the lane off... but Jackson is as quick as anyone in the league. But he does have that knack of being able to get to the hole and draw fouls. The Cavs now have 3 legitimate players (Wagner, Z, Ricky) who draw alot of fouls. This is a little thing, but it does make a difference over the course of a game.

As for the AI comparison... someone else said Wagner is more like Stevie Franchise... I'm not sure about that either.... I was thinking maybe like a smaller Eddie Jones type. Anyway, I think AI is quicker, Wagner is thicker, both can drive great!, and both have good solid outside shooting. AI is also a natural leader. Time will tell with Wagner, but there is no clear leader for the Cavs on the floor, so that slot is open!

Good, very solid first game. Let's see if there is any progress tonight vs the Bucks....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: First game impression*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> His overall quickness IS NOT AI like. He is NOT as quick... no way. Bobby Jackson is quick, and Jackson was often able to jump in front of Wagner and cut the lane off... but Jackson is as quick as anyone in the league. But he does have that knack of being able to get to the hole and draw fouls. The Cavs now have 3 legitimate players (Wagner, Z, Ricky) who draw alot of fouls. This is a little thing, but it does make a difference over the course of a game.
> 
> As for the AI comparison... someone else said Wagner is more like Stevie Franchise... I'm not sure about that either.... I was thinking maybe like a smaller Eddie Jones type. Anyway, I think AI is quicker, Wagner is thicker, both can drive great!, and both have good solid outside shooting. AI is also a natural leader. Time will tell with Wagner, but there is no clear leader for the Cavs on the floor, so that slot is open!
> ...


I honestly like the Franchise comparison. He is not as quick as AI or Bobby Jackson for that matter but guys are gonna have a hard time staying in front of him because of his handle and his deceptively quick first step. He can use either hand with no problem so it wont be. play him to his left or play him to his right because it wont make a difference


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I would give Dajuan a week before you definitely judge his speed. Let him work back into playing shape (he's in practice shape but not full game shape) first. 

I think he's taking it easy. When he's more loose out there, he'll use the crossover more and you'll see more speed then. People knew he wasn't AI quick but in time, Dajuan should at least be Bobby quick. The kid's 19, if anything, he'll only get faster in the next few years. Especially because he has a personal trainer and works hard to get in better shape every year.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I have to admit, I though he was going to be a bust*

But after seeing him last night, he does have that can't be denied confidence.

I remember Larry Bird's first game where you knew right away that he was different. I saw the same in Dajuan, that I can make any shot and you can't stop me.

I know it is only one game, and 17 points is not much. But the aggressiveness and confidence level impressed me.

Cavs, looks like you have someone there to build from.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Put up 29 points last night on Philly, good stuff.

Wagner 4 ROY


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> BEEZ,do you have any link for this play?And generally any good links for photos or,better,videos with De Juan?I'm in England
> now and noway to watch NBA so could you tell me guys how does
> he look like?Is he really an Iverson style player or what?


I've got a HoopsTV profile (video) of DaJuan. PM me if you want to have it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*The MESSIAH*

out of 4 games he has played well in 3 with 17, 5, 29 and 28 points scored for an average of just a hair under 20ppg. Pretty good for a rookie.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*good and bad*

As a Cavs fan, of course I like Wags... here are some of the good and bad I've seen so far....

Good- the ease in which he hoists 3 pters. Dajaun has got solid range in the area that we need the most help!

Bad- I can see why he scored 100 pts... when driving to the basket on a fast break, he almost always takes it himself. In the course of the half-court offense I get the impression that he would rather shoot himself because he doesn't have confidence that his teammates can shoot as good as him.

Good- he really takes the ball to the hole hard. He is very strong for a guard. Against (I think it was Indiana), he was in the right corner, beat his man off the dribble, then went up and slammed on two Indy big men. Man, I love when my team does that stuff!

Bad- I'm thinking.....

Good- his confidence!

Bad- wait a sec....

Good- his conditioning. Even being so sick for so long, and losing weight, his conditioning looks v good.

Bad- ummmmm

Good- his defense isn't that bad. He tries hard, and contests jumpers, and fights around picks.

Bad- not sure we will be able to play Ricky, Dajaun and D Miles on the floor at the same time all the time.... but I'm waiting to see it tried!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: good and bad*

25 and 10assts last night


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Wagner scored 29 points tonight. He has established himself as the #1 scoring threat on this team in just 6 games. He has a ver fast first step and is explosive and strong when he gets in the lane. I have a lot more confident when he has the ball instead of Ricky Davis. He is 6'2" 200 lb. with a lot of strength. And although I'd like to not drop his name in to Dajuan-talk, his size is a huge plus over someone like Allen Iverson. Assuming his stomach is good, he can stay healthy for a full season and sustain the NBA-beating. He has to be a clear favorite for ROY (yes, i realize he's played 6 games, but he is fact the #1 option compared to someone like Butler who has Eddy Jones and Brian Grant), and I'd be extremely disappointed not to see him play in the Rookie Game come All-Star Break. I know i sound oftly optomistic for him only playing 6 games, but he's the full package. Did you see those steals? He's got it all.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

his main competition for ROY is yao. dajuan and co will probably have to start winning for him to get the nod.
man, wagner can fly! anyone have any idea what his vert is? definitely over 40.
i'm really impressed with him so far. didn't think he'd be able to turn it on right away after missing the first games but i guess he was hungry.
cleveland- most athletic backcourt in the L?


----------

